# Books Advice



## Micael Sousa Mendes (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a new member. I would like to learn one of the following or all: oil painting, watercolor and drawing.
I saw some posts about advice on books about painting but I would also like to ask advice on books about these techniques.
I already searched google and found some recommendations. I would like to know your opinion about the ones I found and others that can be better.
The list I made is the following:

- The Oil Painting Book: Materials and Techniques for Today's Artist - Creevy, Bil
- Alla Prima II Everything I Know About Painting - and more - Schmid, Richard 
- Oil Painting for the Absolute Beginner: A Clear & Easy Guide to Successful Oil Painting - Willenbrink, Mark 
- The Complete Oil Painter: The Essential Reference for Beginners to Professionals - Gorst, Brian 
- Painting for the Absolute and Utter Beginner - Garcia, Claire Watson 
- Oil Painter's Bible: An Essential Reference for the Practicing Artist - Scott, Marilyn 
- Painting with Oils - Howell, David 
- Oil Painting with the Masters: Essential Techniques from Today's Top Artists - Cindy Salaski
- Oil Painting Techniques and Materials - Speed, Harold 
- The Oil Painting Course You've Always Wanted: Guided Lessons for Beginners and Experienced Artists - Staiger, Kathleen 

- The Watercolor Course You've Always Wanted: Guided Lessons for Beginners and Experienced Artists - Frontz, Leslie 
- The Watercolorist's Essential Notebook - MacKenzie, Gordon 

Note 1: I don't even know the basics, like which materials are better to buy to begin (types of brushes, colors, etc).
Note 2: I haven't searched no book about drawing yet


----------

